# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Аппаратное обеспечение  >  Принтер НР4615 работает, но НЕ печатает! Что делать?

## об.261

Раньше работал и даже после того, как краску сменил он печатал, а тут срочно надо было распечатать, а он НЕ печатает :Angry:  :Furious3: 
Пробывал дрова обновить - НЕ помогло.
Скачал ихнего доктора, который сказал, что принтер НР4615 установлен, а дальше никак. Перепробывал советы в докторе - НЕ помогло :Angry: 
Кабеля не трогал и даже проверил на случай, если кабель вышел - НЕ помогло :Furious3: 
Сейчас винду 10 х64 1803 ообновил - НЕ помогло :Angry:  :Furious3: 
Что можете посоветовать? В чем причины НЕ работы принтера?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Val_Ery

*об.261*, 



> работает, но НЕ печатает!


Необходимо небольшое пояснение...

То есть, включается, индикаторами моргает, количество листов позволяет на дисплее выставить, при отправке на печать в системном трее появляется иконка выполняющегося задания и после якобы окончания печати она пропадает??? Или протягивает лист, но картинку на него не переносит?

Что при этом с копированием и сканированием? Понимаете, да? Если аппарат копирует, значит оптика и перенос изображения работает. Остается соединение с компьютером или драйвера. Доктору ХаПэ-шному я бы особо не доверял как панацее от всех хьюлетовых бед: лучше скачать свежий драйвер, руками удалить все программное обеспечение и установить драйвер по новой (при этом можете подсоединить МФУ к другому usb порту).

Если при печати просто протягивает пустой лист через себя, поищите в свойствах принтера процедуру очистки головок.

----------


## об.261

Распечатать я хочу с компа, но не печатает. В трее появляется принтер, открываю окно - задание есть, но там в графе "ошибка" и из-за этого не печатает.
При просмотре где-то про принтер - там написано "отключен". Как это он отключен, если он подсоединен. На самом принтере копии печатает, а с компа - нет. Пробывал удалять ПО и ставил по новой дрова - НЕ помогло. В USB разные тыкал - НЕ помогло :Sad: 
Попробывал диагностику по устранению неполадок - НЕ помогло и почему-то из трея принтер исчез 
Ниже скрины...
Идеи уже закончились....

----------


## Val_Ery

*об.261*, понятненько...

В общем,что бы делал я.
1. Отключил питание принтера на пару минут, а затем включил. При включении на устройстве должна пройти полная инициализация (с морганиями лампочками), завершающаяся выходом в готовность (зеленый диод постоянно горит). Если при этой самодиагностике принтер что-нибудь в себе неисправное найдет, то сообщит об этом (либо лампочками, либо на экране). Правда, если проблема с насосом (подача чернил), то индикацией он об этом не сообщит.
2. Переустановка драйвера и исправление неполадок (Вы это уже проделали)
3. Очередь печати. Чтобы принтер туда снова попал, надо отправить на него что-нибудь (хоть тестовую страницу). После этого щелкнуть по нужному принтеру мышью. Должно открыться окно, в котором будут перечислены задания. В этом окне раскрыть менюшку принтер и посмотреть на расставленные галочки.
Прим.: расставленные здесь галочки - это результат действий пользователя. К примеру, можно поставить или снять галочку у пункта "по умолчанию" (полное название не помню, но что-то в этом роде). Там же есть ещё два пункта: "остановлен" (пауза) и "оффлайн" (то есть отключен). Если у этих пунктов галочки установлены - снять их. Пользователи часто "отключают" таким макаром принтера. К примеру, отправили страницу не на тот принтер, а потом решили снять задание, наставив галочек везде, где считают нужным.
4. Если принтер так и не печатает, можно зайти в службы, найти службу печати (spooler), остановить её, отключить принтер на пару минут. Затем запустить службу и включить принтер

Попробуйте, может поможет  :Wink:

----------


## об.261

Нашел кабель типа USB, но не USB, разъем другой. Подсоединил - НЕ помогло :Sad:  Раутер и модем перезагружал - НЕ помогло.
spooler  - нашел, это Диспетчер печати - НЕ помогло :Sad: 
Есть название принтера в Свойствах. Токо не знаю можно ли ее останавливать.
В Диспетчере устройств - Очереди печати сделал обновить и название принтера вообще изчезло оттуда :Sad:

----------


## mike 1

А драйвера сами удаляли из Свойства сервера печати перед переустановкой?

----------

